# Browning X-Bolt Accuracy



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

I recently bought an X-bolt chambered in 30-06. Prior to buying it I did a lot of research and it seemed it was getting mixed reviews as far as accuracy goes. I bought it despite the fact that some reviews said accuracy was sub-par. I wasn't really able to find and definitive numbers so in case any one out there is wondering how they shoot, I thought I'd post up some numbers. I shot 5 different loads today, 4 handloads & 1 factory loading.

Sierra 110 grain HP, 55.0 grains of Hodgdon H4895, WLR primer
0.777" 3 shot group at 100 yards

Sierra 110 grain HP, 55.0 grains IMR4064, WLR primer
0.792" 3 shot group at 100 yards

Speer 165 grain SPBT, 47.0 grains of Hodgdon H4895, WLR primer
0.99" 3 shot group at 100 yards

Speer 165 grain SPBT, 50.0 grains of IMR4064, WLR primer
0.822" 3 shot group at 100 yards

Winchester Supreme 168 grain Ballistic Silver Tip CXP2
1.302" 3 shot group at 100 yards

This gun only has 30 or so rounds through it so I imagine that those groups might actually shrink a little bit. I would still like to try some other factory ammo through it or load up some other bullet types and weights and see just how small I can shrink the groups to.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

How are you measuring those groups? Are you subtracting the bullet size (.308)? Just curious. Either way, that gun is shooting fine IMO.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

3fingervic said:


> How are you measuring those groups? Are you subtracting the bullet size (.308)? Just curious. Either way, that gun is shooting fine IMO.


Yes, that is edge to edge minus the diameter (.308"). I'm very satisfied with it so far. The groups are as good as I expected and the fit and finish of the gun is superb. The trigger is by far the best factory trigger I've ever pulled and I really like magazine design and how it feeds.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

I just ordered up a box of Hornady 168 grain A-Max's, Hornady 110 grain V-Max's and Nosler 165 grain Accubonds. Will report back with results in a couple weeks.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Can not ask more than that!!! Have fun trying to improve it though.ne_eye:


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice report. I've always liked the A bolts and while some don't like how the X bolts look, I do and wouldn't mind one myself. Most reports I've seen on both were they shot well. I sure wouldn't mind one in the 280 Rem, but I've already got one in a Rem 700 Mountain.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

M1Garand said:


> Nice report. I've always liked the A bolts and while some don't like how the X bolts look, I do and wouldn't mind one myself. Most reports I've seen on both were they shot well. I sure wouldn't mind one in the 280 Rem, but I've already got one in a Rem 700 Mountain.


The X-Bolt is to Browning's rifle line what the Cynergy is to their shotgun line IMO. I love the way it looks, but I'm even more impressed with the way it handles. I read a lot of complaints about the "plastic" magazine but it feeds sooooo nice with the rotary design compared to a stack-style magazine.


----------

